# Is this the right computer for me?



## xp310 (May 8, 2008)

Hello Everyone!

I am planning on purchasing a computer from Dell. My current computer, which is 5 years old, was home built by a relative - but I no longer have the luxury of having one built for me now. I am looking into purchasing a customized computer from Dell, but I just want several opinions on it before I spend the money.

*Here are the important specs:*

XPS 720 Black: Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6850 (8MB, 3.33GHz Factory Overclocked)

Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium

Memory: 4GB Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 800MHz - 4 DIMMs

Video Card: nVidia GeForce 8800 GTX 768MB

Hard Drive: 500GB - Seagate 7200RPM, SATA 3.0Gb/s, 16MB Cache

Optical Drive: Dual Drives: 48x Combo + 16x DVD+/-RW w/dbl layer write capable

Sound Card: Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer (D) Sound Card

Price: $3,069

-------------------------------------------------

Here are my questions...

1.) I realize it's cheaper to build your own computer, but I cannot. Am I drastically overpaying? 

2.) Is the "Intel Core 2 Extreme" better than a "Intel Core 2 Quad"?

3.) As for everything else, is there anything I should change about the customization of the computer?

-------------------------------------------------

I want a computer that can play high end video games (Bio Shock; Crysis); Microsoft Office 2007; PhotoShop CS3; Video Editing Software; and I also want to be able to multi-task with alot of windows open at the same time.

Please give me your feedback, but please note the techy details of hardware is way beyond me so please keep that in mind when replying.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you will be paying about $1000.00 more than you should be if you are buying the "box" only


if the price tag is monitor included / they you are overspending about $700.00 to $800.00 too much

thats alot of money for a computer system with a ONE year warranty 


the extreme is not worth the price tag by any means / I would not choose a Quad either, the dual cores have more usuable power in gaming right now / havent seen any games out there yet that make TRUE use of four cores at once !


----------



## xp310 (May 8, 2008)

linderman,

Do you know of any applications which currently would use all of the cores in my chip? For example, is Photoshop CS3; Bio Shock; Crysis written to use all of the cores?

My big problem with deciding on a computer, is that it needs to last a long time. My last one, I had it for 5 years - and I can only imagine that I'll have my new computer for that long too. I can't afford to upgrade a computer every year or two.

So, my goal is to buy a computer that is loaded with power so that down the road, it's still better. I realize there isn't much that will use all 4 cores, but down the road, I assume alot of software will be written to use all four. And then, my computer will already be able to handle it?

I don't know, that's how I'm making sense of it in my head.

Is this still a bad idea for me, given that I won't upgrade again in a long time? Is there anything good about this system?


----------



## bearstion (May 7, 2008)

3,000 is a lot for that computer. I love Dell. In fact, I own 4 dells. The truth is building a pc with those parts would cost 1,600 - 1,800.

Having said that, I did not build mine. However, I did find a computer company to build one for 1,500 that Dell wanted 3,400 for. Now, I have had some problems but is 1 week down time worth 50% off to you?

For me it was. You might want a no-downtime-pc. If you do go Dell, get the 3 year warranty + parts & labor. They'll send a tech to fix any issue for 3 years for about $100 up front.

It only pays off if stuff goes wrong but again that is your choice.

Good luck.

Edit: Btw all computers are out of date after 18 months. The dual core will power any game until 2010 but after that it might not. Computer power doubles every 18-24 months.


----------



## xp310 (May 8, 2008)

making a decision on this is soooo frustrating!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Personally I would spend about $1500.00 -$1800.00 on a custom built with the expecation of doing another in 2-1/2 years


yes / photo shop is the only app I have seen that really uses four cores


the remaining amount you will have saved will put a major dent in a new one at that time :wink:


NO computer can be expected to last 5 years / unless you are willing to use it while its slow for the last two years of that stretch !~


----------



## xp310 (May 8, 2008)

linderman / bearstion,

I just got off the phone with Dell, and these are the new specs with a new price.

Item Number Quantity Item Description 


223-8818	1 Intel Core2 Quad processor Q9450 (2.66GHz,1333FSB) w/DualCore Technology and 12MB cache 
311-7249	1 4GB DDR2 SDRAM at 800MHz 
310-7963	1 Dell USB Keyboard 
320-4849	1 Video ready option w/o monitor 
320-6191	1 Dual 512MB NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT 
341-4833	1 1TB Serial ATA Hard Drive (7200 RPM) w/ 32MB DataBurst Cache 
341-3764	1 No Floppy Drive 
420-5769	1 Internet Search and Portal 
420-5924	1 Icon Consolidation Application 
420-6436	1 Vista, PC-Restore, Dim/Insp 
420-6541	1 Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium Edition, English 
463-2282	1 Dell Owners Manual installed on your system,click on icon after system set-up to access 
420-7142	1 Resource DVD, XPS 720 
420-7622	1 DELL SUPPORT CENTER 2.0 
412-1054	1 Turbine Lord of the Rings Online,XPS 
310-7966	1 Dell Optical USB Mouse 
313-3607	1 No modem requested for Dell Dimension 
420-7468	1 ADOBE ACROBAT READER 8.1 DIM/INSP 
313-5446	1 48X Combo and 16X DVD+/-RW 
420-8152	1 Roxio Creator 10 Dell Edition 
313-5450	1 X-Fi PCI Sound Card 
313-4514	1 No Speaker Requested 
461-8389	1 No Virus Protection Requested 
461-3063	1 No ISP Requested 
412-1397	1 No Productivity Software requested 
412-1397	1 No Productivity Software requested 
950-7447	1 4 Year Limited Warranty 
987-0788	1 Dell Hardware Warranty PlusOnsite Service, Extended Year(s) 
980-0903	1 Type 15 - Third Party At Home Service with Nights and Weekends, 24x7 Technical Support, 3 Year Extended 
987-0787	1 Dell Hardware Warranty PlusOnsite Service, Initial Year 
982-9350	1 Type 15 - Third Party At Home Service with Nights and Weekends, 24x7 Technical Support, Initial Year 
412-0359	1 Soft Contracts - Qualxserve 
902-2473	1 Warranty Support,3 Year Extended 
960-8700	1 Warranty Support,Initial Year 
960-2697	1 XPS Specialized Support, DHS 
310-8626 1 You have chosen a Windows Vista Premium System 
464-9572 1 No Entertainment software pre-installed 
420-7091 1 DataSafe Online Dim/Ins/XPS 
420-7096 1 DataSafe Online 30GB for Dim/Ins/XPS 
987-7469 1 XPS,Datasafe 30GB,1YR,DHS 
988-0089 1 DataSafe included with DellCare Service bundle 
* -DISCOUNT/COUPON APPLIED 




Subtotal: $2,594.24 
Shipping & Handling: $0.00 
Tax: $129.72 
Environmental Disposal Fee: 
$0.00 

Total Price w/Discounts: $2,723.96 

------------------------------------------------------

The CPU chip was down graded, and the video card was changed to dual. Also, I increased the hard drive to 1TB.

Also, I get a 4 yr warranty.

Can either of you please review the new specs & the price? When I first started all of this research, the most I wanted to spend was 2700. I just want to make sure you both are more comfortable with these specs & prices before I make a solid decision.

I do know that Quad Core still may be a bit much, but being that Photoshop CS3 & Crysis both utilize Quads, I still want to try for a Quad chip.

The dell guy also mentioned I should change the video card, because being that it's a new card, I was paying 100 dollars more, then if I went to Dual 512 boards (which are older), so for 100 dollars less, and there's a gig worth for video it's better.

Well, atleast that's what I got from all of this.

Is this deal any better?

Thank you both for your input, you have no idea how much I value someone elses opinion on all of this. I'm an idiot when it comes to stuff this technical.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

that deal is better / YES >>>>> I dont see a monitor ?????



for my money; you can build better for the same price and get a hellva gaming monitor with it !


----------



## xp310 (May 8, 2008)

I don't need a monitor, I already have Dell LCD Widescreen 24".

As for the price though, it's 500 less then from 3000k, to 2500. Ofcourse tax makes it look worse. But I'm atleast comfortable with this price and what I'm getting.

So just to confirm on these specs, this computer will be able to do all that I'm going to throw at it? High end games, photoshop, video editing, and multitasking?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

YES the spec is capable of doing all your applications and games


in fact you would be very hard pressed to notice the diff between this one and your first spec 



enjoy >>>>>>:wink:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I miss those commercials where that little potheaded Steve would say; "Dude you're getting a DELL" :laugh:


----------



## xp310 (May 8, 2008)

Dude, I'm getting a Dell! lol

Thank you very much for your help. I truly appreciate it! I'm very happy now, and very comfortable with the new changes/pricing to my last specs.

Thank you again!


----------



## xp310 (May 8, 2008)

Actually, one more quick question...

As you know I am getting the 1TB hard drive, but currently I do have:

1 - 500 GB
4 - 160 GB

Those 5 drives are all Sata, and I would like to still use those drives as backup. But, I want to use them externally. What type of external exclosure do I want?

I heard that using a external drive over USB 2.0 is bad. So what is the best connection type, and what connection does this new computer need to have for that?


----------



## bearstion (May 7, 2008)

You got a good deal. The at home service rocks.

My buddy uses a usb external, he loves it. Personally, I'd slave your backup drive to the new drive. However, by opening the case you are in danger of violating the warranty.
Now, I owned quite a few Dell's, as I said, so let me tell you the third party techs do not care if you have altered the pc. So unless you tell Dell you opened the case they will never know.
If you decide to go this route the slaving is very easy to do. Several sites have walk through on how to do a slave. Basically you open the case, slide in the second drive in a cage that is already in the case, connect it and change one jumper (jumper is a pin you simply move over, think of moving a ballpoint pen cap from one pen to the one next to it).

Anyway, great deal and good luck with the new pc. I know you will love it.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your sata drives dont have jumpers for master / slave



you can get sata enclosures to run a sata drive externally; they do not use the USB bus but rather instead they run externally off the sata controller 


I would also do as the post above says; and install some of your sata drives intenrally also to get use from as many drives as possible


you will need to buy one of these to connect your external sata drive enclosures

http://www.satacables.com/html/sata-pci-brackets.html

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812119021


----------

